# ProblÃ¨me avec la cmd osascript dans script shell



## Einbert (21 Mai 2002)

Je pense que la majoritÃ© d'entre vous connaÃ®t la commande shell _osascript_ qui permet de placer le l'Applescript dans le shell prÃ©fÃ©rÃ©...Donc
_osascript -e 'tell app "Clock" to run'_
me lance l'app Clock ... Jusque lÃ , tout va bien et surrtout tout fonctionne...Venons-en Ã  mon problÃ¨me...
Voici un petit script shell que j'aimerais qu'il fonctionne

```

```
Ben voilÃ , en mettant un argument (dans mon cas $PROG) , ben Ã§a merde, resp. il ne veut pas fonctionner !! ouiiiinnnnnnnn ...
Donc, que fais-je de faux ou tout simplement il n'y a pas de possibilitÃ© de mettre d'argument dans le bout de code AppleScript ??

++


----------



## Einbert (21 Mai 2002)

Oups...plein de pitits signes bizares...héhéhé


----------



## Gwenhiver (21 Mai 2002)

Quand tu appelles un langage de script depuis un autre langage de script, ça devient forcément lourd au niveau des caractères échappés
Il faut rajouter des single-quotes autour de $PROG, comme ça :


```

```


----------



## Einbert (22 Mai 2002)

Merci bien Gwen...ca fonctionne pile poile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





++


----------

